# Pocket Knife Recommendations?



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm a light traveler. I want nothing in my pockets except my minimalist wallet, my phone, and my keys.

But lately, I've been considering a small pocket knife for those moments when I'm in the lawn....which is everyday. Any suggestions? I'm not looking for exotic handles or any of that nonsense. Just a pocket-friendly knife.


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Kershaw is something I use.


----------



## Trent161 (Jul 25, 2020)

Backyardigans said:


> Kershaw is something I use.


+1.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I carry a multitool and use it everyday. not just the knife; the saw, screwdriver, pliers get heavy use. i have an older version of the leatherman Charge. its pricey, at about $160, but I got it in June of 2008 and its held up very well.

https://www.leatherman.com/charge-tti-7.html


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have to ask, because it matters. What's your budget?

I use Gerber's knives out in the yard, fixed and folding.

Fiskars, too. Depends on what I'm doing with the knife....


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I've carried a Spyderco of some sort for the last 20 years. I have the C122GBBKP at the moment. It's about $60 on Amazon. I've been very happy with them. I'm also not that picky when it comes to a knife. I can keep it sharp and that's good enough for me.

I would recommend getting a plain edge blade though. I think the serrated blades are practically impossible to keep sharp. Maybe someone on here knows some magic that I don't.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

If you wear gloves while working in the lawn take into account how easily you can access/open or close the knife with gloves on.


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

I have a small SOG that I carry in my pocket that holds my drivers license, credit card, and cash.I have a Spyderco that I clip inside my pocket, one blade is smooth the other is serrated.Never know when you my need one or the other.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

My goto "working" knives are SOG and Benchmade, I like half serrated blades personally.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks for chiming in, guys. I'm going to check into all of these. FlowRider, good question. Not knowing what a decent pocket knife runs, I have nothing to base a budget on. If pressed, I guess I'm not willing to spend more than $100-ish for something I'll use on occasion.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm embarrassed to say I have some pocket knives that cost more than a Stihl chainsaw. It kind of makes you wonder why that is. :?

Also @Mightyquinn is a knife guy.


----------



## BHopper (May 28, 2019)

Ware said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I have some pocket knives that cost more than a Stihl chainsaw. It kind of makes you wonder why that is. :?
> 
> Also @Mightyquinn is a knife guy.


Nothing to be embarrassed there... I have knives, guns and a few watches because they are items that I can pass down and create history and memories behind them. I don't wear jewelry (rings, chains, earrings like my wife) and these items will and are heirlooms like my father's watch, granddaughters knife and guns from both....


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I need a new knife. I'm kind of over my Southern Grind bad monkey. Big knife, works well but requires lots of sharpening for my use.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> I need a new knife. I'm kind of over my Southern Grind bad monkey. Big knife, works well but requires lots of sharpening for my use.


I have a Bad Monkey, but I carry a Spider Monkey _much_ more often. I like the smaller size, and it is S35VN. I think the Bad Monkey is 14C28N. I don't deep dive into studying the metals, but I think you'll find the S35VN has better edge retention.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Reading up on the various metals is where I'm at. Seems like superior blades retain their edge longer but are difficult to sharpen. Got To find a happy medium.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I have some pocket knives that cost more than a Stihl chainsaw. It kind of makes you wonder why that is. :?
> 
> Also @Mightyquinn is a knife guy.


I have a couple Stihl's that might challenge that.... :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I'm embarrassed to say I have some pocket knives that cost more than a lower end Stihl chainsaw. It kind of makes you wonder why that is. :?
> ...


Fixed it. :lol:


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Knife buyers anonymous here! I had a bunch of sweet blades that never left the safe that I have since sold. I have since changed my mindset and like knives that I can beat the heck out of and still keep an edge. I almost make it a mission to test and destroy a knife.

@JayG30 with your budget in mind I would buy a spyderco delica in vg10 steel. I think this blade stands the test of time as a winner. Vg10 holds a pretty good edge, can get razor sharp and can also sharpen easily. I also like that's it's a lock back as I don't trust a lot of other locking methods on production knives.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > I need a new knife. I'm kind of over my Southern Grind bad monkey. Big knife, works well but requires lots of sharpening for my use.
> ...


Agreed. The edge retention is lackluster for this knife. At $300 it's not a bad deal for the blade, infact I paid less and Zac is local to me as well, but I don't want something as expensive and that requires more sharpening as often.

If you've got both- what's a recommendation for something in a similar price? Wouldnt scoff at an Emerson style, even a tanto blade.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Wiley said:


> @JayG30 with your budget in mind I would buy a spyderco delica in vg10 steel. I think this blade stands the test of time as a winner. Vg10 holds a pretty good edge, can get razor sharp and can also sharpen easily. I also like that's it's a lock back as I don't trust a lot of other locking methods on production knives.


Wow! Of all the knives....that's the knife I'm actually I'm leaning towards at the moment.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I have some pocket knives that cost more than a Stihl chainsaw. It kind of makes you wonder why that is. :?
> 
> Also @Mightyquinn is a knife guy.


My everyday carry falls in this category, it is a Todd Begg mini bodega. A good friend of mine sells custom knives in his jewelry store, some upwards of $12k.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree that you can't go wrong with any of the Spyderco knives, I have quite a few of the Delica's and a Endura which is the larger version of the Delica. I'm a huge fan of ZDP-189 steel but Spyderco has an extensive list of steels and how they compare to each other.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

For under $100 I'll give a +1 to Spydercos in VG-10. Haven't shopped around in a while but I think the S35VN and ZDP189 models might be straining that budget. For years I EDC'ed a VG-10 Dragonfly (b/c of blade length restriction) and it takes a nice edge and holds it pretty well too.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@Jacob_S I dig the Begg Steelcraft series. Reminds me of some Microtech offerings but with a little better finish.


----------

